# Heathrow Says Hi



## Tantastic Stud (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi im based in Heathrow i already breed Rabbits and have been showing for 3 yrs now have a number of 2nd best in shows under my belt. Ive recently bought some Gorgous Dove Tans of seawatch stud and am looking to show them soon.
(once i have show cages and litters that is :lol: )


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Gothic and welcome  I love rexes, have a few minis myself, would love to see some pics of yours. And the black ferrets too please, never seen one of those!


----------

